# Spring bear



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I planned a big Idaho spring bear hunt. Things didn't work out. So i bought an objective harvest tag. Barely had any time or money but made it out half dozen times or so to glass. Saw a lot of moose and elk. Camped out solo one night. Last night the hunt was open I hiked up to an out of the way spot I like. It was a hot day so I figured I'd glass my favorite water hole. Watched it for a few hours and was running out of light so I figured I'd hike down to it to look for tracks and glass from the far side for a while. Wind was swirling so bad I'd given up on seeing anything. No tracks by the water but found a good sized pile of hours old scat on the far side. Got me excited. Not sure how long I missed him by but it was a nice close to my haphazard season. At least I knew I had been on the same piece of ground a bear had recently been on. I sat till dark then realized I'd left my headlamp on the kitchen counter. It's about two hour hike up, but only an hour and a half down. Gotta wait till next year now. Still hoping to make it to Idaho for spring bear, but if not I'll check in on that water hole a few times n put a camera there.


----------

